# ...POST UP CUSTOM TRUNK N HYDRO SETUPS NEED IDEAS...



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

Hey whats up guys, im lookin for some ideas for custom trunk displays for my 95 Cadillac Fleetwood...ive got a 2 pump setup 6 batteries and i keep changin my mind on layouts, material n stuff....SO PLEASE, help a brother out and post up your custom trunk setup so i can get some ideas...even better if you got a big body :thumbsup:...thankz


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

X82 :yes:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Sup Taro..Set ur mind free... do somethin different... Mount your batteries side ways pumps up and down...


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## HU5TLN_CADY (May 13, 2009)

the man, what crackin g


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

4 bATTS BUT YOU GET THE PICS. cLEAN AN DFUNCTIONAL.


----------

